# Serious question TOYOTA



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Why won't Toyota build a good work van?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

PARA1 said:


> Why won't Toyota build a good work van?


Why would you even consider a Toyota?

Why not buy a Ford E250?

I am a contractor in Florida, Toyota has never hired me to do anything for them, but when I support an American car company, an American makes money, I support American workers as much as possible.

When a sub shows up on my job to bid, if they drive a foreign vehicle, I ask them why should I support you when you don't support your fellow American workers.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'm holding out for a Peugeot van.








.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

bwalley said:


> Why would you even consider a Toyota?
> 
> Why not buy a Ford E250?
> 
> ...


 
Well, to be fair , I only hire illegal subs who drive American vehicles.:thumbsup:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

PARA1 said:


> Well, to be fair , I only hire illegal subs who drive American vehicles.:thumbsup:


When people lose their jobs and can't afford to hire a plumber, maybe you will understand why.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> I'm holding out for a Peugeot van.


I've got a killer Yugo cargo van :thumbsup:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

PARA - the main reason is they don't see a market for it where they can recoup there costs. Does it mean they never will enter the market - no but until they can get everything lined up, I don't see them making one. For all the Toyota truck lovers out there hoping for a diesel engine - in another year that option should be available

Personally I will stick with Dodge, even though that new Ford is looking impressive (Dream truck H3T with a diesel - unfortunately that option isn't available yet)


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

bwalley said:


> When people lose their jobs and can't afford to hire a plumber, maybe you will understand why.


 
Toyota employs as many people in Texas as GM.

P.S.....All of our vehicles are Chevy, but am looking forward to the new Lexus 1 Ton.:w00t:


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

bwalley said:


> Why would you even consider a Toyota?
> 
> Why not buy a Ford E250?
> 
> ...


To put things in perspective,the Tundra I drive was assembled in Texas the Chevy I test drove was assembled in Mexico!The so called foriegn vehicles aren't as anti-America as they used to be.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Do they have the unions in Mexico?









.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Most "Foreign" cars on the roads in The U.S are American made with American workers in American plants. It amazes me that you still get the arguments above.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Celtic said:


> I've got a killer Yugo cargo van :thumbsup:


I have some Yugo pictures to post, a Yugo Mailbox, BBQ, toaster, etc.






.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

DKnafo said:


> Most "Foreign" cars on the roads in The U.S are American made with American workers in American plants. It amazes me that you still get the arguments above.


Where do the profits go?









.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Stockholders? which I am sure numbers many Americans among them. It is even on the NYSE


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

house bldr said:


> To put things in perspective,the Tundra I drive was assembled in Texas the Chevy I test drove was assembled in Mexico!The so called foriegn vehicles aren't as anti-America as they used to be.


The profits Toyota make do not stay in the US, they go to Japan.

If you want to support foreugn contries rather than your own, that is up to you, I choose to support American companies whenever possible.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

DKnafo said:


> Most "Foreign" cars on the roads in The U.S are American made with American workers in American plants. It amazes me that you still get the arguments above.





mickeyco said:


> Where do the profits go?.


I wholeheartedly agree with DKnafo.

Mickeyco: They go to the shareholders. If you want you can buy into it and therefor YOU will see the profits.

It amazes me how people think we are living in the past. We are living in a GLOBAL economy. Support GOOD products, not just ones made in your country. Anyone besides me notice when America crapped the bed that EVERYONE's economy suffered? Hmmm now why was that?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rojigga said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with DKnafo.
> 
> Mickeyco: They go to the shareholders. If you want you can buy into it and therefor YOU will see the profits.
> 
> It amazes me how people think we are living in the past. We are living in a GLOBAL economy. Support GOOD products, not just ones made in your country. Anyone besides me notice when America crapped the bed that EVERYONE's economy suffered? Hmmm now why was that?


I have never done a job in Japan and don't expect to, I buy American automobiles.

If Americans did a better job of supporting each other in business, we may not be in such a mess.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

rojigga said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with DKnafo.
> 
> Mickeyco: They go to the shareholders. If you want you can buy into it and therefor YOU will see the profits.
> 
> It amazes me how people think we are living in the past. We are living in a GLOBAL economy. Support GOOD products, not just ones made in your country. Anyone besides me notice when America crapped the bed that EVERYONE's economy suffered? Hmmm now why was that?


I wonder why Toyota is in, for the glory. :no:










.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

bwalley said:


> The profits Toyota make do not stay in the US, they go to Japan.
> 
> If you want to support foreugn contries rather than your own, that is up to you, I choose to support American companies whenever possible.


so you don't care to support the American workers who work in those companies right here in America?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Where do the profits go?





DKnafo said:


> Stockholders? which I am sure numbers many Americans among them. It is even on the NYSE


Has a stock ever paid out more in dividends that the purchase price of the stock?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Shiite stirring here................
> 
> *Honda Ridgeline is PROBABLY the best P/U out there!!!*
> 
> ...


For a Girl or a metrosexual.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

bwalley said:


> My 2000 F250 has 195,000 miles on it, a friend of mine his 2000 F250 has over 300,000 miles on it, they are both gas engines, mine a V8, his a V10.
> 
> Toyota's can not haul the weight that an F250 does.
> 
> Toyota make's cute trucks though.


Overall, my opinion, which I have garnered from years of experience, it is that Toyota makes a superior truck.
I may be wrong. But I don't think I am.
And my truck is handsome not "cute".


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Mellison said:


> Overall, my opinion, which I have garnered from years of experience, it is that Toyota makes a superior truck.
> I may be wrong. But I don't think I am.
> And my truck is handsome not "cute".


When i was younger I bought a toyota truck, I put about 250,000 miles on it, but I had to do alot of work to keep it running, I didn't use it for work, it was just transportation, it was a TOY.

Since then I started buying Fords, great trucks, no major issues, I use them for work, carry a lot of weight with them and pull heavy loads, they are 5.4 Triton gas engines.

If you want a cute Toy, Toyota or Nissan work fine, if you want a good solid work truck buy either a F250 or Chevrolet 2500, the Dodge 2500's are Ok too.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

bwalley said:


> When I buy a Ford, I support not only the workers and suppliers of Ford, but also an American company.:thumbsup:
> 
> If I buy a Toyota, I support the American worker, but I am also supporting a foreign owned company.
> 
> I choose to support American companies.


Wow, so oblivious.

Ford, GM and so many more are Multinational, GLOBAL companies.

Support good products. It's so ignorant to just buy blind.

Guess you would never buy Mazda because it's roots are Japanese, and as you've said, you've never worked there. Funny how Ford "shareholders" have a 33% interest in Mazda... But I feel this line of thinking is WAY over your head.

Japanese automakers employ over 50,000 Americans in their plants. A further 250,000 work at their dealerships. Over $40 billion in AMERICAN parts are sold to Japanese automakers a year. But screw 'em, they're not American nor help Americans .


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

bwalley said:


> When i was younger I bought a toyota truck, I put about 250,000 miles on it, but I had to do alot of work to keep it running, I didn't use it for work, it was just transportation, it was a TOY.
> 
> Since then I started buying Fords, great trucks, no major issues, I use them for work, carry a lot of weight with them and pull heavy loads, they are 5.4 Triton gas engines.
> 
> If you want a cute Toy, Toyota or Nissan work fine, if you want a good solid work truck buy either a F250 or Chevrolet 2500, the Dodge 2500's are Ok too.


I was never one to care about the size of my truck.
My truck is purely utilitarian. It can hold tons of material and fit in tight spots. Perfect for NYC.
Parking a 250 in Manhattan woul be a PIA.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rojigga said:


> Wow, so oblivious.
> 
> Ford, GM and so many more are Multinational, GLOBAL companies.
> 
> ...


 
We have been getting a lot of great products from China lately haven't we?

The drywall from China sure has been great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

bwalley said:


> We have been getting a lot of great products from China lately haven't we?
> 
> The drywall from China sure has been great.:thumbsup:


With all due respect we are talking trucks.
It helps to keep it on topic for the sake of discussion.
Just my .02


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

While I agree that it is good to buy American it kills me that guys will argue all day about ''foreign'' vehicles but won't hesitate to go buy a foreign made tool or any other of the thousands of items around the house not american made.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

bwalley said:


> We have been getting a lot of great products from China lately haven't we?
> 
> The drywall from China sure has been great.:thumbsup:


Only drywall we get is certainly not from China, but made in the Great White North... With the gypsum rock sourced out of asia:laughing:. joking of course.

But back to vehicles, because that is the forum we are on.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

rojigga said:


> Only drywall we get is certainly not from China, but made in the Great White North... With the gypsum rock sourced out of asia:laughing:. joking of course.
> 
> But back to vehicles, because that is the forum we are on.


I don't think Vancouver can be considered the great white north.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

This new for chevy&ford to compete with Sprinter.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd rather just get the sprinter. (unless that is half the price)


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

DKnafo said:


> I don't think Vancouver can be considered the great white north.


Canada is the Great White North. Who said anything about Vancouver?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

In light of what has been happening with the "Big Three" I would be willing to bet that "foreign" auto makers are actually putting more money into the US economy due to the number of assemblers in their plants here and the parts suppliers here. US companies send their money to other countries where their assemblers are. How much money has the gov't given to GM and Chrysler? The "profits" are the only $$ that end up here and since there are no "profits" in a bankrupt company we aren't even getting wage taxes from the assemblers since they are in another country.
Just to clarify I have two Dodge pickups and I don't like the Toyota Tundra. The US automakers are in the postion they are in because they only thought about the dollar at the moment and not long term planning strategies for their future. Toyota comes out with the Prius Hybrid in 2001 and what does GM have.....The Hummer!! No wonder they are bankrupt.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Shiite stirring here................
> 
> Honda Ridgeline is PROBABLY the best P/U out there!!!
> 
> ...



According to Consumer Reports.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

As an FYI & to throw just a little more fuel on the fire - a Dodge Sprinter is only a rebranded Mercedes Benz - so is that an American van or a foreign van???


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Matters not. There is no better available in the States. 

Built in Germany and Argentina with the M-Benz Logo. Shipped to America as a kit and assembled by Grass Roots, Red Blooded, Responsibly Procreating American Men and Women.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

house bldr said:


> While I agree that it is good to buy American it kills me that guys will argue all day about ''foreign'' vehicles but won't hesitate to go buy a foreign made tool or any other of the thousands of items around the house not american made.


 
Seriously I want the superior product, I dont want to buy the same item 3 or 4 times. So good luck to who can make the best because you have a customer in me!!


----------



## CarpenterMatt (Jan 17, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Fords strongest market is AUSTRALIA and the Second is Europe. NOT AMERICA.


Probably not going to stay that way though. While Ford & Holden (Chevy) here in Australia have spent YEARS building big gas guzzling family cars & tyre smoking tough cars for testosterone laden macho men, the rest of the car making world has gone about quietly developing & refining vehicles to suit the age we now find ourselves in. Guess who has market share now? US based manufacturers have been self deluding for way too long, & now they're in the poo. Fords & Holdens are good value here, but they devalue massively the day you drive them off the lot. They're not particularly fuel efficient & they dont have the model range to compete with what the Japs & Europeans are now offering. Our Government has been handing out major amounts of cash for years now to prop up the locally based manufacturing arm of these companies, but the time has come for them to stand on their own...& they can't because of poor management. Sorry, I cant support that level of stupidity, it's self inflicted.


----------



## CarpenterMatt (Jan 17, 2009)

PARA1 said:


> This new for chevy&ford to compete with Sprinter.


That just looks like a slightly remodelled version of an Ambulance that was the standard model here about 15yrs ago.....guess what they use now? Sprinters.


----------

